# Mac and cheese



## Smokin stro (Jun 21, 2021)

Still getting my feet wet I was requested to smoke pork butt and mac /cheese . I was thinking about a cup serving per plate for the mac. Would this be about the right average ? What are some of the ways have any of you calculated for Mac and cheese?


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 21, 2021)

Welcome to smf, as for calculating amount I really dont know I usually use 1pound of macaroni for the 3 of us. Left overs ain't a bad thing. I'm sure you'll get some answers though


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 21, 2021)

I'm with 

 smokerjim

Here's my recipe and it will feed A LOT...
-1 lb. elbows
-1 can evaporated milk (not sweetened condensed milk)
-4 cups milk total including the can of evaporated milk. I use 1/2 & 1/2 or whole milk.
-1 1/2 lbs. shredded extra sharp cheddar cheese.
-4 eggs
-1 stick on unsalted butter

In a large bow, mix the milk and eggs together. Cook the elbows and drain. Melt the butter in an aluminum. I use the small pan because I like thick macaroni and cheese. If you like it thin, use the large pan. Put the hot noodles in the pan with the melted butter and stir in the cheese. Here's where you can adjust the flavor by adding any cheese you like such as Asiago, Parmesan, Gouda, Swiss, etc. We like cheese with a bite so I'll add in 8 ozs. or so of Parmesan. Now pour in the milk/egg combination and stir well to combine. Bake at 350℉ for about an hour or until it's bubbly and the cheese starts to brown. Top with more shredded cheese and cook until golden brown.

I often make this up and just let it sit on the counter until I'm ready to cook it. The noodles may absorb most of the milk and it may look dry, but it is fine. I try to time it to be ready with whatever else I'm smoking or grilling.


----------



## Smokin stro (Jun 21, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> I'm with
> 
> smokerjim
> 
> ...


Thanks thats sounds like a quick and easy mac/cheese recipe


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 21, 2021)

*No Boil Smoked Mac n Cheese*

2 1/2 cups of uncooked elbow noodles
3/4 stick butter
12 ounces yellow cheddar cheese, shred a brick it melts better and less oil
4 oz. Velveeta cheese to make it creamier
5 cup heavy cream
1/4 tsp garlic powder
1/4 tsp onion powder
salt and pepper

2.5 hours at 240. Careful not to over cook. Stir 3 times toward the end.

1 cup per person would work if you have a way for portion control- as stated earlier left overs aren't a bad thing. 

I usually make just one pan (the recipe above) and when it's gone it's gone.


----------



## Hamdrew (Jun 21, 2021)

I made some REALLY good mac yesterday.

From memory it was:
3c uncooked elbows
3 rendered chopped up chicken skins and a couple oz cured pork, half stick of butter dropped on them at the end to melt/compound
1 can evaporated milk, then another 2 cans of water
2c plain/greek yogurt
half block of cubed velveeta
1c cheddar, 1tbsp of cream cheese, tiny bit of asiago and parm each I had laying around
fresh lemon basil and sage from the garden
a little  regular cavenders and tony's,  decent bit of no salt Cav, quite a bit of black pepper

wrapped in foil and baked at 350*F for one hour in a 9x12. took out, added another cup of cheddar, stirred, and back in the oven now at 400*F for about 15min-













It was a little grainy from the yogurt and preshredded cheese, should have probably added some flour after the first hour.

1c packed deep is a good serving size, but IMO with something like Mac, better to have plenty extra as a filler.


----------



## Smokin stro (Jun 21, 2021)

That's a quick prep process, seems easy enough


----------

